# Toys for Handicapped Birds?



## shinysticker (Nov 30, 2010)

My on-the-mend pigeon i found outside is now safely housed in a large cage. Hes going to be permanently wobbly, which effects his flight.
Now comes toy time. He's basically grounded, but I did put a low lying branch as a perch. Minus swings and all that high level stuff, what could I give him to play with, homemade or store-bought? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

They like being flat-footed; stick a brick in there and make a pigeon's day. Otherwise, for toys...










Cat bell balls - my girl likes the bigger ones best.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A brick, or a 6 inch board that runs the length of one side of the cage. you can sit it on 2 2X4's or 2 bricks. I like the board, as it doesn't get as cold as a brick. 
Some pigeons like to snuggle with a small stuffed animal. And a good sized mirror. Most pijjies love mirrors.


----------

